# O.K. Here's my target.



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My 9mm (German made) Walther P99 is fun to shoot. This is the best I can do. Weaver stance, 60 rounds at 20 feet. I think I used WWB ammo. Anyway it was factory ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Damn good. My gun will do that too, but my hands are not that steady.

I take it U like the gun! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Zig that's a fine job in anybodys book. Now try jumping on one leg for two mintues then spin around in a circle once real fast. Pick up your pistol and see if you can do it again. It will make a big difference. That's what a officer told me was part of their training. Sounds about right with the heart pounding and vision a little off. I sure would like to try it. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Zig that's a fine job in anybodys book. Now try jumping on one leg for two mintues then spin around in a circle once real fast. Pick up your pistol and see if you can do it again. It will make a big difference. That's what a officer told me was part of their training. Sounds about right with the heart pounding and vision a little off. I sure would like to try it. Good luck.


Be sure someone is around with a video camera when you do this.

 

WM


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Baldy,

I agree 100%. That target was slow and easy. I did it on purpose to see how accurate the P99 really could be. I've tried the same shooting procedure with other handguns and didn't get the groups as tight. Yes, this P99 is a keeper. The others in question have been traded away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I get razzed by people about my love for this gun, but they don't realize how good it is!

From now on - when I hear the from the crowd who claims its not a g un if its not a 1911, I'll show em your photo


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey,Hey Ship don't count me in that group because I might be buying one for the boss at the next gun show. 
SigZ you just keep shooting and having fun that's what it's all about. That drill I was telling you about is to show you what it will feel like in a shoot out with a bad guy. That's when the hearts pounding, and the vision is blurry. Shooting as good as your are will give you the upper hand in a fight. Why because you will react and not have to think about it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow. Damn good. My gun will do that too, but my hands are not that steady.


Yeah, my gun will do that too... if someone else is shooting it! LOL!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ill beat maser to it and say I did that once with a pellet rifle at fifty yards.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ill beat maser to it and say I did that once with a pellet rifle at fifty yards.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Very funny.  :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ill beat maser to it and say I did that once with a pellet rifle at fifty yards.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 _ROTFLMFAO_


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

thats very nice shooting!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good shooting, SigZagger.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh me Scooter you got me ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Oh me Scooter you got me ROTFLMFAO!!!!


Yeah, me also


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ill beat maser to it and say I did that once with a pellet rifle at fifty yards.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Braaaawwwwwhhhhaaaaawwww!!!!!!!!


----------

